# BTCC Donington pics



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Has taken me ages to get these uploaded, but better late than never.
Taken from the quali day a few weeks ago, first time out with the new camera, so playing about a bit really, just getting used to it.

Favourite team are the Honda boys :thumb:



Was a nice morning to begin, but punctuated with rain, wind, snow and hail




Got up close with the drivers, Mr Plato below


Had a natter with Mr Shedden


Up close and personal with Rob Collard


























The mrs has picked her next car 


And some of the Clio boys









And one of my favourite cars


Thanks for looking


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Great shots. What camera, lens and all that?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Panasonic Lumix FZ-1000 
24-400mm inbuilt zoom lens

Very happy with it tbh - I sold my Nikon body and lenses to pick up a new 'all-in-one' solution.

Has a 20MP 1" sensor


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Some nice Panning there matey


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice looking photos, love the impression of speed the panning shots give.

I found the WRC drivers a few years ago had a similar attitude to the BTCC drivers you have shots of. They all smiled, all posed even when busy and Sebastien Loeb even left his car doors open so we could see inside while he chatted to other drivers. That and the lack of any security around the start line made the Cyprus rally for me!

Bet you wouldn't get that in F1!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah I was invited to sit in Gordon Sheddens car in the Honda garage back at Rockingham.
Love BTCC


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

amazing shots mate,


----------

